# 9 week old kid twitching



## funnyfarms19 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi All!  Our little Olga has developed this twitch. She is bottle fed on cows milk, is eating hay and grain at night.  She has 8 ounces total of milk a day...we are starting to wean her.  

I read that it could be a bacteria in her rumen.  We does not have access to moldy hay, nor dog food or excess grain. 

Anyone else have this problem. It says to give milk of magnesia to get rid of the bacteria. 

Will post a video!! 

Thanks!


----------



## funnyfarms19 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 13, 2022)

That stopping is normal. Our goats do it too, some do it more then others! Where do you live? Is it warm where your at?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 13, 2022)

It doesn't look serious to me....


As long as all other things are normal,  I wouldn't worry.


----------



## funnyfarms19 (Jan 14, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> That stopping is normal. Our goats do it too, some do it more then others! Where do you live? Is it warm where your at?


Ok.  I haven’t seen this before with our other goats.  It has been above normal temps.  We live in KS.  It has been 50’s this week.  Big storm coming in tonight though. 

She is eating, drinking, grazing, gaining weight, and normal poop .


----------



## funnyfarms19 (Jan 14, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> It doesn't look serious to me....
> 
> 
> As long as all other things are normal,  I wouldn't worry.


Ok..thanks!  Yes all is normal.  Gaining weight, eating, drinking etc . Thank you!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Jan 14, 2022)

It looks like she might have some kind of external parasite that is bothering her.  Check her over and see if you can see anything (lice/mites). 

Sometimes, my goats will do that to when I let them out to pasture - I believe some kind of bug is biting them out there.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jan 14, 2022)

funnyfarms19 said:


> Ok.  I haven’t seen this before with our other goats.  It has been above normal temps.  We live in KS.  It has been 50’s this week.  Big storm coming in tonight though.
> 
> She is eating, drinking, grazing, gaining weight, and normal poop .


I think she will be ok, just keep an eye on her. Does she have access to salt and a mineral block?


----------

